# Apple TV 4: Safari en AirPlay marche pas



## Stegue (14 Novembre 2015)

Bonjour,

Envoyer une vidéo d'un onglet Safari vers l'Apple Tv est une fonction que j'utilise rarement. En fait, la dernière fois, c'était avec El Capitan en beta vers mon Apple TV 2.

Je m'apprêtais à user de cette fonction ce matin mais cette fois-ci, sous El Capitan à jour et ma nouvelle Apple TV 4 mais ça ne marche pas.

Est un bug chez moi ? L'TV4 pas compatible ?
Quelqu'un équipé pourrait-il essayer ?

Merci.


----------



## Yaya31832 (23 Novembre 2015)

J'ai le même soucis, tu as su résoudre?


----------

